# JD 2210 with Yanmar 3 cyl. diesel won't start



## Zerb (2 mo ago)

engine was running fine, stalled, and now it won't start. Starter turns over engine normally, and engine fires while starter is turning it over but as soon as I release the key it quits. Any ides on this problem? Unfortunately, the tractor quit in an area that I am not able to get a tow vehicle into until the wet ground firms up.

Thanks for any help


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If she shuts down when the key is released, u obviously have an electric shut off solenoid..
Simply remove it.. but you’ll have to find a way to shut it down after it’s moved..
U can use a pick or small screwdriver to mimic the operation of the solenoid or, unscrew the low idle stop screw till it shuts down..
Good luck


----------

